# GTK+ installation



## Vivid (14 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Y-a-t-il des programmeurs sous GTk+ ? j'ai tenter la SDL... mais vraiment a éviter. Je suis passer a GTK+ mais bon il demande le dernier système sur Mac et je suis pas 'chaud' pour faire çà, (je suis sous Yosemite).

Je suis preneur de retour d'information avec GTK+.

a+


----------

